# Something to cheer up job seekers!



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings people! It is a well known fact that online forums (including this one) are filled with mostly depressing and scary posts about the lack of job opportunities in Australia, or the difficult and arduous path to be followed to secure a job. So in this thread, I wish to share some success stories which I have personally come across. 

Please note, due to some personal reasons I have kept my PR plans a secret from family and relatives, and also most friends and will only reveal it to them after I get a grant. So kindly don't expect me to provide further details about these aspects (because I can't get details from them without revealing my plans), or ask me for any kind of 'proof'. 

My cousin's friend's husband obtained his PR in May 2014, and started applying for jobs from offshore (India) immediately after that. He is a SharePoint Developer, who had around 5 years of experience at that point. Within 2 months, he ended up with THREE job offers (not even interview calls, but actual offers), one each from Melbourne, Perth and Sydney. He chose the Sydney offer (company was 'Herbalife') because of better pay, job description and it being a permanent role (The other two were contracts), and moved to Oz within a couple of weeks to begin his job.

The above person's wife obtained her PR after 3 months (there was some delay in processing her Visa), and then flew to Sydney to join him. While in India, she had around 4 years of experience as a Software Tester. And within 20 days of landing in Sydney, she secured a job as 'Test Co-Ordinator' at iSentia. This again is a permanent role.

I have a close friend in Melbourne, who's there since almost 3 years. Last year, his cousin got a very lucrative job offer from Sydney (company was Accenture) while he was still in India. At that time he currently had around 10 years experience as 'Business Analyst'. That person is still working in the same company. 

Finally, something from my own experience. Over a week ago, I just applied for several jobs on seek.com on a trial basis,although I'm still awaiting my PR. The CV wasn't even in the proper Australian format. I just uploaded my Indian CV and cover letter. I'm a .NET developer having 4 years and 6 months of experience. And surprise, surprise! I actually got one positive email yesterday, which said:-
"This is with reference to your job application sent to us through Seek. We are pleased to inform you that you are a suitable fit for our upcoming project. Let us know if you would be interested in an initial Skype discussion. If you are not an Australian Citizen or Permanent Resident, kindly ignore this communication because we would not be able to consider your candidature".
I responded by saying that I'm currently awaiting my PR, but of course that didn't help. Still, I do take this as a positive sign because I was only testing the waters. 

And if you can see, none of these people (including myself) have any 'niche skills'. 

So people, I just hope to spread some general positivity around here, and also let you all know that the job prospects in Australia are not as bad as we're usually made to believe. Agreed, the job market right now may not be thriving. But still, its not all glum. Cheers!


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Greetings people! It is a well known fact that online forums (including this one) are filled with mostly depressing and scary posts about the lack of job opportunities in Australia, or the difficult and arduous path to be followed to secure a job. So in this thread, I wish to share some success stories which I have personally come across.
> 
> Please note, due to some personal reasons I have kept my PR plans a secret from family and relatives, and also most friends and will only reveal it to them after I get a grant. So kindly don't expect me to provide further details about these aspects (because I can't get details from them without revealing my plans), or ask me for any kind of 'proof'.
> 
> ...


Nice move to actually share some positive news!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ben-HH said:


> Nice move to actually share some positive news!


You bet! The online forums are filled with so much negativity regarding job prospects in Australia, that I decided to take it upon myself to provide little bits of positive news, whenever I could. This post I made sometime back (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/667417-few-pointers-job-seekers.html) was also a part of that effort. 

Not trying to imply that people who share their negative experiences are lying, but it would bode well for aspiring expats if they approach things in a positive way!


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this mate.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shanew said:


> Thanks for sharing this mate.


You're most welcome!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Funkyzoom,

Small clarification ,did you mentioned India address & contact details when you uploaded your resume in seek or OZ details .

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Funkyzoom,
> 
> Small clarification ,did you mentioned India address & contact details when you uploaded your resume in seek or OZ details .
> 
> ...


Nope! When applying from offshore, the rule of thumb is to NEVER mention a local address. Either mention an Australian address (which doesn't serve any purpose) or don;t mention an address at all. I hadn't mentioned any address. This is to ensure that my CV doesn't get filtered by automated software (I suppose it filters out every CV which contains a non-Australian address). 

Once the application passes the filters and is seen by a human, there is a possibility of him getting back to you if he feels your CV matches the job requirement. At least with a human, we can try convincing them. I did mention my Indian mobile number, though (with the country code).


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Nope! When applying from offshore, the rule of thumb is to NEVER mention a local address. Either mention an Australian address (which doesn't serve any purpose) or don;t mention an address at all. I hadn't mentioned any address. This is to ensure that my CV doesn't get filtered by automated software (I suppose it filters out every CV which contains a non-Australian address).
> 
> Once the application passes the filters and is seen by a human, there is a possibility of him getting back to you if he feels your CV matches the job requirement. At least with a human, we can try convincing them. I did mention my Indian mobile number, though (with the country code).


Thanks funkyzoom


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks FunkyZoom for spreading this Positive Message !!!


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Nope! When applying from offshore, the rule of thumb is to NEVER mention a local address. Either mention an Australian address (which doesn't serve any purpose) or don;t mention an address at all. I hadn't mentioned any address. This is to ensure that my CV doesn't get filtered by automated software (I suppose it filters out every CV which contains a non-Australian address).
> 
> Once the application passes the filters and is seen by a human, there is a possibility of him getting back to you if he feels your CV matches the job requirement. At least with a human, we can try convincing them. I did mention my Indian mobile number, though (with the country code).


Thanks for sharing your views and experience on this.

I can confidently say that I have experienced the same as you. Even though I haven't even yet received an invite, I applied for few jobs on seek.com for developer and analysts positions with just 4 years of experience. To my surprise I received 5 out 9 positive replies within a week. 3 out of the 5 sent me details of online aptitude test which were not that difficult at all. The other 2 were ready to interview on Skype. But as always they require candidates to possess Australian PR, so I couldn't progress further. 

Nevertheless, this gives me assurance that I have made the right decision to apply for Australian PR as opportunities are in abundance there. Hope to get an invite soon and realize my dreams for a better future. 

All the best to all of you guys .


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

good to know that..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Advika said:


> Thanks FunkyZoom for spreading this Positive Message !!!


You're welcome!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views and experience on this.
> 
> I can confidently say that I have experienced the same as you. Even though I haven't even yet received an invite, I applied for few jobs on seek.com for developer and analysts positions with just 4 years of experience. To my surprise I received 5 out 9 positive replies within a week. 3 out of the 5 sent me details of online aptitude test which were not that difficult at all. The other 2 were ready to interview on Skype. But as always they require candidates to possess Australian PR, so I couldn't progress further.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this! Gives me confidence that mine wasn't just a one-off case, and other people are having the same experience!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

after long time, seeing someone spreading some positivity here in forum...lol ;-)

Best of Luck to everyone..


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys..that's really motivating..


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

In 2013 most of my Expat forum friends migrated and trust me all of them got jobs within 3-6 months at maximum, all are into Software, Network, IT etc. 

And recently some of my new friends from Expat forum also have got jobs in Sydney, Melbourne and Canberra, they are into BA domain, Mobile Technology, Java, .Net, System Admin etc

So everyone will get a job in Australia. Its all in how you approach and sell yourselves


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views and experience on this.
> 
> I can confidently say that I have experienced the same as you. Even though I haven't even yet received an invite, I applied for few jobs on seek.com for developer and analysts positions with just 4 years of experience. To my surprise I received 5 out 9 positive replies within a week. 3 out of the 5 sent me details of online aptitude test which were not that difficult at all. The other 2 were ready to interview on Skype. But as always they require candidates to possess Australian PR, so I couldn't progress further.
> 
> ...



Thats a lot to cheer up Funkyzoon and Batcoder0619:second:


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks funkyzoom!
This is really positive news. I was really depressed after reading all the negative posts about job prospects in Oz, on this forum.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

go-live said:


> Thanks funkyzoom!
> This is really positive news. I was really depressed after reading all the negative posts about job prospects in Oz, on this forum.


To be honest it all comes down to how you present yourself in your CV. 
It shouldn't be longer the 2 pages and cover every major aspect of your career in minimal words that will attract the eye of the recruiter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Vijay24 said:


> In 2013 most of my Expat forum friends migrated and trust me all of them got jobs within 3-6 months at maximum, all are into Software, Network, IT etc.
> 
> And recently some of my new friends from Expat forum also have got jobs in Sydney, Melbourne and Canberra, they are into BA domain, Mobile Technology, Java, .Net, System Admin etc
> 
> So everyone will get a job in Australia. Its all in how you approach and sell yourselves


Hello Vijay,

Thanks for sharing. I am particularly interested in Canberra. Can you confirm that your PR migrant friends got jobs in Canberra? From what I have researched so far, most (if not all) of the jobs in Canberra require citizenship.

Thanks.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

go-live said:


> Thanks funkyzoom!
> This is really positive news. I was really depressed after reading all the negative posts about job prospects in Oz, on this forum.


You're most welcome!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> To be honest it all comes down to how you present yourself in your CV.
> It shouldn't be longer the 2 pages and cover every major aspect of your career in minimal words that will attract the eye of the recruiter.


Couldn't agree more! An optimized CV is the best bet to land a job in Oz!


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Form1229 said:


> Hello Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I am particularly interested in Canberra. Can you confirm that your PR migrant friends got jobs in Canberra? From what I have researched so far, most (if not all) of the jobs in Canberra require citizenship.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. For most of the jobs you need security clearance. But again if you have niche skills and manage to sell yourself well you will get a job.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

For most of govt jobs or the ones dealing with bank and internal depts. you need to be a citizen. As far as market is concerned, if your skilled with a lineup of certifications in your resume, you'll definitely get calls. 

In addition, there are some skill set that are in demand, as OP mentioned .Net. People with exp. in automation testing will also find good opportunities, infra guys with experience in security, SCCM, LAN/Wan management are few key skills.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

and friends, if you're a Team lead or a manager in India or what ever part, dont expect to get the same position here as well. I have seen people with 8 years of exp looking for job for a manager.. and waiting to get throught from 6 months.. keep options open and ready to work as an engineer too if you're a TL.. 
Cheers

And best of luck .


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for sharing your views and experience on this.
> 
> I can confidently say that I have experienced the same as you. Even though I haven't even yet received an invite, I applied for few jobs on seek.com for developer and analysts positions with just 4 years of experience. To my surprise I received 5 out 9 positive replies within a week. 3 out of the 5 sent me details of online aptitude test which were not that difficult at all. The other 2 were ready to interview on Skype. But as always they require candidates to possess Australian PR, so I couldn't progress further.
> 
> ...


Could you pl mention for which poistion you applied?

Also did you mention Oz number and address in your CV?


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> You're most welcome!



Proud of you Funkyzoom!
Keep up the good work


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

2013 said:


> and friends, if you're a Team lead or a manager in India or what ever part, dont expect to get the same position here as well. I have seen people with 8 years of exp looking for job for a manager.. and waiting to get throught from 6 months.. keep options open and ready to work as an engineer too if you're a TL..
> Cheers
> 
> And best of luck .


And what if we have over 8 yrs experience and ready to work in junior role, will they consider it?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> And what if we have over 8 yrs experience and ready to work in junior role, will they consider it?


They should. I heard alot that migrants are chosen for mostly technical roles while the citizens for managerial posts. Usually if you have an Aus qualification.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi

Even I am in the processing of PR yet. I was approached by an Australian recruiter for this opportunity with one of government project. I am a mainframe and CA: gen developer. I took it positively, though could not accept their job offer due to my long notice period (they were even ready for lodging a 457 visa).


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> They should. I heard alot that migrants are chosen for mostly technical roles while the citizens for managerial posts. Usually if you have an Aus qualification.


Thats right.

Its more like they prefer local candidates with good exp fr managerial roles & nt baised twrds asians as being said or assumed.

I worked under one of the gov organisation where our manager was asian and have been with organisation with more than 10 years and was promoted fast than of his other colleagues based on his performance.

In shrt, get into the system, understand it well And wait for the right time to prove urself.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Can be a good read for job seekers

Derailed job search? Check your mindset | UNSW Newsroom


----------



## sayanis24 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ben-HH said:


> Nice move to actually share some positive news!


Hi,

Just joined this forum and came across this post. Thanks for spreading the positivity around.
I myself have a PR Grant (SC190) from SA and looking for opportune time to shift to Australia. I have worked for a year in US, and had also tried to test the Job Market there and had got some positive response. I sincerely feel if you try correctly with good skills and work experience uder your belt, it will not be too difficult to secure a job anywhere in the World.

Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sayanis24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined this forum and came across this post. Thanks for spreading the positivity around.
> I myself have a PR Grant (SC190) from SA and looking for opportune time to shift to Australia. I have worked for a year in US, and had also tried to test the Job Market there and had got some positive response. I sincerely feel if you try correctly with good skills and work experience uder your belt, it will not be too difficult to secure a job anywhere in the World.
> ...


I do not think so, you haven't been to some places where your qualifications and work experience and expertise is nothing at all rather color of passport rules.

Just because you said " anywhere in the world", I quoted.


----------

